# Group Buy - Insulated Kayak Fish Bag



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi All,

I am looking at having an insulated bag made up that would fit the rear tank well, or could be mounted on the fore deck to store fish, and like other insulated bags you could use cooler bags to help keep it cool. 8)

The target price will be $85. This will be an *Australian Made *product, out of PVC. Probably yellow & green. 8)

There will be 3 mesh pockets - 2 on the sides and 1 at the end of the bag. This would be a fairly substancial bag, approx 75cm long, so could easily accomodate a fair bag of fish.

To make this work, I will need at least ten people to order - but I will have to have firm orders by the 31st of August with delivery expected around 15th of September.

Embroidery is optional - ie name etc.

If anyone is interested please either PM or email me direct. With summer on the way, this would be a very handy product to have.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Have you got any pics of what it might look like?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi - I need expressions of interest first, with any ideas you may have PM'd to me.

I will produce a prototype by the 25th.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I might be interested, I'd want to see pics though.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm interested aswell!!!!


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

How much would it cost to get the akff logo embroided on it?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

AKFF logo - would need to be cleared with Phil.

I can email you a pic of a similar product from another company.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Are you talking about the CFS Insulated Kayak Fishing bag?

I have one.......they are brilliant.......

Well made, the insulation is very effective as well.....the pics Dodge posted of me on the Prowler in the review I posted earlier (Which Kayak For Me), the CFS bag is attached to the back of the yak, and it sits so nice and low you cant even see it......


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

This is a very similar concept to the CFS bag, but with a variety of differences.


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Count me in. It sounds like a must have!

Tom


----------



## rolysea (Sep 19, 2006)

Bit of a late addition to the discussion here, I only joined this week unfortunately! Does anyone have one of these bags or a bag from the CFS manufacturer? Very keen for any info available, they sound like the ideal item.

Roly


----------

